# Finishing My Basement



## hondadrv24 (Apr 10, 2008)

The Time has come to finish my basement. My wife went and got the permit yesterday and we are going to start framing tomorrow or Saturday.  Today I was hoping to cut out the new egress windows under the old ones, but it is pouring outside, so its a good day to do a little more planning.  Here are a few pics of what I'm starting with














We plan on making a bedroom, a bathroom, playroom that's connected to the main family room and the utility room.  I'll update with progress as it happens!!


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow , what an empty room. 
Get ready for all the advice....it's on it's way.


----------



## handyguys (Apr 11, 2008)

Its great you already have plumbing under the slab for your bathroom. Hopefully its in the correct spot. What are your ceiling plans? Drop or drywall? Looks like you have a lot of ABS pipe and wires in the way.

My piece of advice - Move as much stuff into the joists now as possible. Depending on your layout you may also want to consider moving the water heater as well. Good luck, take pictures of your progress ans feel free to askk questions as you go.

The Handyguys are kicking around doing a multi-part podcast series on finishing a basement. Do you think there would be much interest in such an endeavor?


----------



## joeychgo (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a few suggestions, just off the top of my head.

Add as many windows as you can. That will help avoid the "dungeon" feel.

Also, move as much as you can -- plumbing that comes below joists, water heater (you might want to switch to a tankless one)

If it was me, I would also beef up the joists under critical weight spots. (i.e. Under the 1st floor bathtub) - It's just alot easier now.


----------



## hondadrv24 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes, the plumbing is in the right spot, for the most part, the shower drain is a little close to the toilet, but I think it is far enough away to put a 30" door between the two.  As for the sink, I plan to cut the existing tee out and turn it the other direction, run the drain pipe through the wall behind the toilet and along the concrete wall toward the back wall (one with water supply).  The shower is going to be an over-sized walk in and the bathroom is going to be a pass through into the bedroom back by the water supply.   all the plumbing at the ceiling height is going to stay as is and I plan on replacing the water heater at a later time, for now I plan to make a small utility closet to hide the water heater and the furnace.  

I plan on dropping the ceiling to 8' by running 2x4 perpendicular to the floor joists on 24" centers, so that it looks like it is done right.  

approximate room sizes are:
family room ( by stairs) 24x24
bathroom 10x8'6"
bedroom 9'x12'   one 29x47" window
utility room 7x7 
daughter's play room (back behind the water heater toward the panel box) 9x12    two 29x47" windows 

I got half the lumber today, and dad is coming tomorrow to help me frame.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 12, 2008)

1 cent...panel box cannot be in a closet.
1 more cent..the furnace will need a makup are opening.

=== 2 cents.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 12, 2008)

One little note. Do not call it a utility closet, call it a utility or mechanical room.


----------



## hondadrv24 (Apr 12, 2008)

inspectorD said:


> 1 cent...panel box cannot be in a closet.
> 1 more cent..the furnace will need a makup are opening.
> 
> === 2 cents.



panel box will just be in the room, no closet in that room


do you mean by furnace makup???

I plan on leaving about 1' around the suction trunk and the back side of the furnace and about 4" to the studs from the other side of the water heater.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello HondaDrv:
The existing basement walls appear to be poured concrete with a brick pattern in the concrete. I really like the brick look and would recommend simply painting those walls. You could go really wild and paint the mortar joints white and the brick some natural brick color, like red or sand. 
You might also look into suspended ceiling tile; they have some very pretty patterns now, even tin ceilings. That way you would have access if you need it later.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 12, 2008)

The furnace will need some air to operate the burner, gas or oil. You will need a door with slats or a vent on a wall into a room with over 100 sq feet.
The furnace should also not be installed with access to the bedroom.

Your building inspector will point this all out in your plan. Talk to them, they know more about your area than I do.

Enjoy.


----------



## hondadrv24 (Apr 13, 2008)

Here is an approximate floor plan of what I am doing. the bedroom will be accessed by passing through the bathroom and the playroom will be the other room that isn't really closed off from the main.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 13, 2008)

3 suggestions,
1- insulate the furnace room with Roxual Safe and Sound
2- use 5/8" fire guard drywall on one or both sides of the furnace room.
3- Use pocket doors where you can to save space or have at least one of the doors open out. I have been in Bathrooms with in swing doors and haven't liked it much, they just take up to much room.


----------



## hondadrv24 (Apr 20, 2008)

Meant to get these pictures up, but just didn't get around to doing it earlier in the week.  Here is what dad and I got done last weekend.  Really wish I had the windows cut out so that I could have gotten a whole wall done and have all that extra light that its going to produce.  I've been working after work a little bit, but playing with my daughter is more fun at the moment.  













I didnt do anything this weekend because it was so nice that I needed to get my apple tree pruned and do some other yard work.  I fear mowing is not far off anymore.  Hopefully next weekend I can cut the windows out, which will allow for all the walls to be put up.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 20, 2008)

Funny how spring jumps out at you all of a sudden. 

Looks good, keep gettin outdoors, the heat will be here soon.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 21, 2008)

inspectorD said:


> Funny how spring jumps out at you all of a sudden.
> 
> Looks good, keep gettin outdoors, the heat will be here soon.



I'll second that


----------



## Phatboy (May 1, 2008)

Ill be watching this build for sure.


----------



## hondadrv24 (May 1, 2008)

It's been nice out this week, so I've been playing out there.  I picked up 15 compost bags of pine cones and needles from my yard and mowed.   And more importantly I played with my beautiful daughter.




I did manage to get the last wall for the bathroom put up, still have to build the closet and we need to figure out exactly how we are doing the shower. 




 My dad said he'll probably come sunday and maybe monday to help cut out the windows, which would really make it easier to finish the framing, so hopefully more pictures this weekend with lots more progress.


----------



## inspectorD (May 1, 2008)

Outside is more fun anyway.
Just a thought, have you checked your basement for radon? If not , do a test, it will be easier to install a mitigation system now.
Where is that radon guy....


----------



## hondadrv24 (May 1, 2008)

How do I do a radon test? never even considered it.


----------



## inspectorD (May 2, 2008)

Either a testing company can come in for a hundred bucks with a continuous monitor and educate you about it...or you can get a kit yourself from the local dept of health, hardware store and big box store.
I own some machines called femto-techs. I consider them the best for my use. They continuously read the radon levels in the home at that time period. 
Get the pro in to do it is my suggestion. But if you do not, make sure the house is closed up like it was a cold winter outside during the test. And no testing during any storms, so check the weather or leave it to test longer. This is where it gets tricky.
I went to radon training and had to take a test, that's why I say use the professional. There is so much more going on.

Where is that radon guy?? 

Try www.epa.govand go to radon


----------



## hondadrv24 (May 4, 2008)

Wow!! what a day, I got up early to get the window cuts marked and have everything ready before my dad showed up.  I just got the saw out at 10:30 when he arrived, it worked for about 20 minutes and not very well at that.  
I had to call the rental guy at home because they are closed on sundays.  He showed up around 1pm with a new saw because the belt on the one I took was shot.  (boy its nice to get good service)  He didn't know much about the cut and break saw that I was using because they just got them but we got it figured out and boy did that saw cut.  we cut a 32x48" window out in an hour with this beast.  Expensive but worth the price.  

I'll post pics tomorrow but the saw has 2 9" diamond blades on it that are 1 inch apart, it will cut up to 16 inches of concrete.  you cut about 3 inches at a time and then break the piece between the two out and repeat till done.  Much better than the 14" cutoff wheel I thought I was going to have to use.  

I got the 3 window frames in and the windows are temp'd in because I ran out of time and energy to finish.  I'll show some pics tomorrow, too tired tonight.


----------



## hondadrv24 (May 9, 2008)

Pictures from last weekend.  





















I still need to shim and set the windows in permanent, but wow did putting windows in make a huge difference.  This weekend I hope to finish building the walls around the perimeter, except for the one around the window by the ladder.  I plan on using that hole to bring the sheetrock in, just pull the truck around back and pass the sheets through.  I might also get the walls around the furnace and water heater built too.  that would leave me with the area that I am using 2x2 furring strips by the stairs to build walls for another weekend and then start on bringing down the ceiling


----------



## hondadrv24 (May 9, 2008)




----------



## inspectorD (May 9, 2008)

Nice job. 
Looks great with those windows in. I noticed the pressure treated lumber at the concrete. Good choice, just remember not to use aluminum roofin nails to nail the window flanges. They will not last. Use some copper roofing nails or stainless steel. 
Aluminum metal and new PT= failure .
Nice job.


----------



## hondadrv24 (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, I Got the coated screws for putting the windows in,  I'll have to remember to get special nails for doing the brick mold later.


----------



## hondadrv24 (May 26, 2008)

Yesterday I got the most of the rest framed.  I have to frame under the stairs and put the 2x2s above the stairs and down the wall to the bathroom and then I have it all framed.  hopefully I get to that next weekend, would have done it today but I forgot to go rent a air power nailer for putting them up.  Got too busy shingling my father-in-law's garage.  the next step will be to bring down the ceiling.  

Does any one know if they make any sort of metal strap that I could use to bring the ceiling down about 8" from the floor joists?  or if an inspector would pass with metal straps?  My dad said he could make me all the straps I wanted out of some old Behlen grain storage building straps that are 2"x1/8". 
We were thinking we could cut them to length, put 2 holes top and bottom and put a 90* twist in them (I am running the false ceiling joists perpendicular to the floor joists above).   My father-in-law thought it would be a better option than using 2x4 pieces since they seem to crack out when you put screws or nails in at the end.


----------



## inspectorD (May 27, 2008)

I would check with your local guy first...if you are having it inspected. They will make you take it down if it does not fly with em.
I would do the straps if it is ok. Usually we use some pieces of 1/2 plywood for firring down with wood. Keeps them straight because there is so much to attach to.

I would install a removable drop ceiling to access stuff, that's my 2 cents.


----------



## alboa (May 29, 2008)

WOW, a nice clean canvas. Where to start and what to do. I wish I had your basement project.  

Here is a helpful article that will assist you at the begining stages of your project. Basement Renovation 

Can't wait to see how it turns out...keep us posted.


----------



## radonguy (Jun 6, 2008)

Here's that Radonguy!

You really should do a test before you drywall, although I mitigate finished basements all the time....just makes things easier and usually cheaper. Your living right next door to Iowa the state with most radon county for county in the lower 48.


----------



## hondadrv24 (Jun 22, 2008)

its been a while since i updated my progress.  since last update i finished nearly all the framing, put the 2x2s up on the stairway and adjacent walls (used a wood to concrete air power gun), and started hanging the framing for lowering the ceiling.  Hopefully this week i will get more time to get the ceiling frame work up, then I will start the electrical work.  so much to do, so little summer free time to do it in... 

here's a couple pics.










oh yeah, i've also been spending some of that evening free time down here just sitting under the stairs with my family, Ya just gotta love tornado alley!!!  at least none of the tornados that have hit around here have hit where I live,  but 10 miles away is close enough.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks like it will be a nice place to hang out when it's done...for different reasons.


----------



## hondadrv24 (Aug 14, 2008)

............................


----------



## hondadrv24 (Aug 17, 2008)

well I got the ceiling done a couple of days or maybe a week ago, so I'm ready to start wiring it up i think, its at least time to put the new can lights up and make them usable because it got darker with the new ceiling under the old lights .  More pictures and updates to come soon hopefully
Justin


----------



## contour (Aug 20, 2008)

hondadrv24 said:


> How do I do a radon test? never even considered it.



Here is some information on radon: Ignorance is Not Bliss - Is Radon Slowly Killing You?
... and here some on how to mitigate the radon problem: Installing a Fan-Based Radon Mitigation System

I think this is definitely a thing you should check for and solve if there is a need. Health is the first condition to enjoy your new finished basement.

Cheers


----------



## hondadrv24 (Oct 21, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to determine how many ducts I need for my main room in the basement.  the room is 24x24.  I've looked online but so far have not been able to find anything by which to calculate this.  
Thanks 
Justin


----------



## hondadrv24 (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, its been forever since I've posted to this thread.  I finally got my electrical, plumbing, and building inspections done and passed.  I had to redo my plumbing because I didn't use the correct glue when going between the ABS and the PVC, even though the Oatey multi or general purpose says it works on both it apparently wasn't up to code.  So I went and bought some new pieces and the aqua colored glue for abs to pvc and re-did it.  I also had to install a vent pipe for the sink that was closer to the actual location.  apparently code states no further than 3.5' from the sink.  after that plumbing was good.  

electrical told me I had to have all pigtails made up in the boxes for the rough-in and that I needed to have hardwired smoke detectors in the bedroom and outside it that were connected with the ones on the main floor.  Not too big a problem because I already had a detector down there that was Naturally in the wrong spot above my tub.  All of that is now done and insulation is partly up.  Sheetrock is on the agenda for Tomorrow finally.
I'll get some more pictures tonight when i finish the insulating and clean up the mess from wiring etc.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 24, 2009)

Where have you been? We started to wonder if you gave up on that basement.
Glad to hear your passin the tests. Can't wait for the finished product...then what?


----------



## mluciano (Jan 25, 2009)

wonderful basement, can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## hondadrv24 (Feb 1, 2009)

Well InspectorD, most of my lack of being here has to do with this small problem.  




I should have listened to my wife when she told me not to set the laptop down on the armrest as I went to put Bella back down to bed.

But I have also been slow at working down there with my daughter taking up much of my time (she's just too precious not to spend time with her at this age).  Last weekend we got almost all of the sheetrock up.  here is a pic of the main room. 





The bathroom plan changed slightly from the original.  We put in a big soaking tub instead of the shower and opted for a pedestal sink instead of the cabinet.






nowhere near complete but i have the bathroom functional for my wife because she is planning on a home birth and wants to use the tub.
from a construction point of view I'm glad that I opted to install the sink now because i need to take it and the rock off of the wall and put a 2x4 behind where the sink secures itself.  
all in all its coming slow but its coming.


----------



## hondadrv24 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## handyguys (Feb 18, 2009)

hondadrv24 Early in this thread I mentioned I was going to do a multi part podcast series on basement finishing. Sorry i haven't told you sooner. Its here
Basement Finishing Series

Great job so far!


----------



## hondadrv24 (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks!!
I got all the sheetrock up.  Now I'm just waiting for my wife to give birth before I start to finish it
Justin


----------



## handyguys (Feb 20, 2009)

Justin Congrats on the new baby. Your first? 

been there, done that. I did a gut job on a nursery. Finished it it the 8th month of pregnancy with first child. All was happy.

Did a second floor addition when the second child came along. Started at 3mos preggers and finished a year later. This made for extra stress we didn't need when the baby was little. The baby didn't seem to mind much though!

I suggest you get as much done as possible BEFORE the baby comes.


----------



## hondadrv24 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well my second daughter was born Feb 24.  Since then I can't say i've gotten much done, because i've been enjoying both my girls alot and my wife went back to school.  I have the first coat of mud up on the walls and ceiling now.  Its amazing what a little mud will do for the look of the place!! hopefully i get some free time to go down and put one more coat of mud up and then sand it down to see how its gonna turn out.  I want this done, as does my wife, but its sure hard to get down there with two little girls who want nothing to do with mom when daddy's home.  Hopefully soon i'll get some more pics up so you all can see my project.
Justin


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 27, 2009)

Justin, congrats on the daughters, enjoy them while they are young. They certainly grow up MUCH to soon. 

The basements looking good, I love it when pictures are posted of progress to a project.


----------



## SJNServices (Dec 31, 2009)

Cool! I just finished a basement. I put a few pics in the "Repair and remodeling pictures".
Steve


----------

